# Two prescriptions of a benzo at once? Could I get in trouble



## yeahyeahyeah (Oct 8, 2007)

(Note: I am *not* yeah_yeah_yeah, I didn't have a second e-mail to make another account)

Ok I'm being prescribed klonopin at the moment from a family doctor, and I just picked up my refill yesterday, but I have an appointment with a psychiatrist appointment on thursday and I'm going to ask him to prescribe me Xanax. If I went to a completely different pharmacy, could I get in trouble for having two prescriptions of a benzo going on at the same time?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to be doing anything illegal here, I am going to discontinue going to my doctor to get prescribed klonopin, it's *just this week* where I would be picking up two benzo prescriptions simultaneously. I don't want to get in trouble though.

Am I going to be fine as long as I go to a different pharmacy?

Thanks!


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

yeahyeahyeah said:


> (Note: I am *not* yeah_yeah_yeah, I didn't have a second e-mail to make another account)
> 
> Ok I'm being prescribed klonopin at the moment from a family doctor, and I just picked up my refill yesterday, but I have an appointment with a psychiatrist appointment on thursday and I'm going to ask him to prescribe me Xanax. If I went to a completely different pharmacy, could I get in trouble for having two prescriptions of a benzo going on at the same time?
> 
> ...


I'm confused. If you're concerned, why don't you just wait until the Klonopin runs out to get your Xanax filled?


----------



## yeahyeahyeah (Oct 8, 2007)

Because the klonopin has been making me depressed. I had it refilled just so I wouldn\'t go through withdrawal. Once I get the Xanax I won\'t be taking klonopin anymore.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

yeahyeahyeah said:


> Because the klonopin has been making me depressed. I had it refilled just so I wouldn\'t go through withdrawal. Once I get the Xanax I won\'t be taking klonopin anymore.


Oh, okey, gotcha. I think you should be alright. I wouldn't be worried about it at all. You certainly won't get into any trouble if you simply tell them you didn't know this wasn't allowed.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

"NoLimit" from this board has or had at one time a script for klonopin and xanax at the same time. I see no reason why you would get in trouble.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

If they were both legitimately prescribed by medical doctors, then you're not doing anything legally wrong. When I was switching back and forth between Valium and Xanax (legitimately), there were times when I had a bottle of each. I only took one or the other, though. I think I got the Xanax filled just so that particular month's refill wouldn't go to waste. My Xanax has been accumulating in a large pill bottle for a while now.

Getting them filled at separate pharmacies is a good idea, though. A single pharmacist might feel inclined to contact both doctors and let them know that their patient (you) might be doctor shopping. I don't know if that would break confidentiality, but I also don't know if confidentiality holds in situation where illegal activity (ie, drug abuse) is suspected.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> "NoLimit" from this board has or had at one time a script for klonopin and xanax at the same time. I see no reason why you would get in trouble.


Some states do monitor controlled substance prescriptions (as is benzos top violent crime like murder & rape) and this could potentially be mistakenly viewed as a junkie "doctor shopping" when you're getting multiple controlled drugs that are substantially similar -- both benzos.

This wouldn't be a problem if both scripts were from the same doc, since obviously they know what they gave you and clearly they decided to make a change.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > "NoLimit" from this board has or had at one time a script for klonopin and xanax at the same time. I see no reason why you would get in trouble.
> ...


what if you got both scripts from the same doctor?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> what if you got both scripts from the same doctor?


Then the drug Nazis would clearly know this can't be a game a doctor shopping to get more benzos. If the same doc prescribed 2 different benzos there is likely a reason -- such as #1 didn't work, so he tried benzo #2. And they would know the patient isn't lying to one doc by failing to disclose that they got benzos from another -- can't very well do that when there is only one doc.


----------

